# Walleye bite is on



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Went down to Cattail Bay Saturday from 3:00 until 7:30 and had a great evening. Caught 14 walleyes, 10 of them were keepers, but also lost 3 nice ones at the hole. We were fishing from 16 to 17.5 feet of water. The bite was from 5:00 until 6:45. Nice thing was we didnt miss any bites we had, hooked them all but did lose those 3 at the bottom of the hole. Treble hooks with 3 minnows and jigging spoons produced the most fish. Ice was about 9-12 inces where we were fishing.


----------

